# Toro Recycler Handle Height



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

Hey Guys-

Sorry, I am sure this is a dumb question, but I cannot for the life of me figure out how to adjust the height of the handle bar on this toro recycler that was given to me. It is uncomfortably low. It seems like where the bar attaches the the base of the mower cannot be adjusted. The bar rests inside a groove and it doesn't allow the angle to be adjusted. There is nothing in the manual to address this.



Edit to add: There does appear to be a small angle to the bar where it sits in the groove. Is it possible it was installed upside down? If it were flipped over and put into the groves it would be a bit higher.. But then I would need to move the bars and pull start to the other side. These all appear to be movable.. (i.e nuts and bolts to move them) bars are just a pin.



Am I missing something?
Jesse


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

Are you trying to extend it, which would increase the height a bit anyway, or actually tilt it up? It looks like maybe you can extend if you completely remove the bolt from each side, but hard to see if there is another hole higher up...would have to see from the other side.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

whats the model number? Doesn't the knob loosen and then allow you to raise iT?


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

MichiganGreen said:


> Are you trying to extend it, which would increase the height a bit anyway, or actually tilt it up? It looks like maybe you can extend if you completely remove the bolt from each side, but hard to see if there is another hole higher up...would have to see from the other side.


It really needs to tilt up. I don't see another hole at the base of the handle I could use, just the one it is using. I've looked at a bunch of videos of this model, 20371, and the handle appears straight everywhere I look. Mine has a slight angle to it at the base. See this shot:


On the parts list, it appears like a straight bar.



I'm tempting to try flipping it over. If it was a straight handle like all I have seen by watching videos of this model, I would be all set. They do sell replacements handles, so I guess I could go that route too.


----------

